# UFC: Anderson Silva vs. Forrest Griffin at UFC 101 in the city of brotherly love.



## Clark Kent (Apr 29, 2009)

For the first time in UFC history the Octagon will go to the city of brotherly love but there will be no love in the cage when current 185 king faces the former 205 lbs. king Forrest Griffin on August 8th at the Wachovia Center. Griffin coming off a disappointing loss to Rashad...

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## DeadlyShins (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like a good fight...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 29, 2009)

I will not likely ever purchase another UFC PPV again; especially one with Anderson Silva in it. 

The last few PPV's have been dismal at best. Not worth the $$$.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 29, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I will not likely ever purchase another UFC PPV again; especially one with Anderson Silva in it.
> 
> The last few PPV's have been dismal at best. Not worth the $$$.


 
Do like everyone else and watch for free sunday morning.

This is a interesting match up and I think Dana is so aggrivated with Silva's last 2 performances he is putting him in there with Griffin.

I would rather see Nate Martquardt(sp) take on Silva since he has vastly improved and deserves a title shot.

I also would rather see Rich Frnaklin take on Forrest but with him taking on Wanderlai it wouldn't happen anytime soon.  This will be Forrest's first fight since losing to Rashaad.

Veeeeery interesting fight.  At least they matched him up with someone who likes to bang.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree...I would like to see Marquardt take on Silva again.  I'm getting tired of seeing Silva to be honest...he is pretty boring lately.


----------

